# Inactive hedgie?



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

Since I got Ezra I've noticed that he has actually been pretty inactive. The very first night that I got him he got up around 12 AM. and stayed up until 10 AM. in the morning. But every night since then he doesn't get up until atleast 2 AM. and whenever I get up around 5-7 AM. I've noticed that he's sound asleep. I usually wake him up around 12 AM. to play since he got up around then the first night but when I get him up he never wants to come out and when I do get him out he will stay awake for a couple minutes at the most and then go right back to sleep. Is this normal?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What's the temperature in his cage? They can be less active if they're not warm enough, even if they're not in a full-blown hibernation attempt. It's pretty normal for some to want to go to sleep once you get them out - they're cuddlers, and aren't much interested in exploring and such. Are there any lights on in your room (like a night light) or is there any moonlight/street light that comes in from the window? If it's too bright in the room, sometimes they won't come out much either. Most of the time hedgehogs don't stay up for the entire night straight too - they'll go back and take naps throughout the night, so it's possible you might just be catching him during his naptime when you wake up.


----------



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> What's the temperature in his cage? They can be less active if they're not warm enough, even if they're not in a full-blown hibernation attempt. It's pretty normal for some to want to go to sleep once you get them out - they're cuddlers, and aren't much interested in exploring and such. Are there any lights on in your room (like a night light) or is there any moonlight/street light that comes in from the window? If it's too bright in the room, sometimes they won't come out much either. Most of the time hedgehogs don't stay up for the entire night straight too - they'll go back and take naps throughout the night, so it's possible you might just be catching him during his naptime when you wake up.


I keep the temperature at 73-75 so I wouldn't think it was that and there aren't any lights in the room at night. Maybe I am catching him while he's napping.


----------



## BiocheMD (Jan 20, 2013)

How old is your hedgehog? Young hedgehogs typically sleep a lot more than expected. As long as the temperature is between 72-78 I would say he is fine temperature wise. It is also important to keep a regular light schedule. They need at least 12 hours of light. What I typically do is when I wake up before class (I am a college student) I will turn the light on at 8:00 AM and turn it off at exactly 8:00 PM (or as close as I can get). This sometimes varies a little bit, if you give them a little longer than 12 hours it is okay too, but not too much. Do not change the time frame too much. 

If his light and temperature are regulated, it may be the age of the hedgehog as I have noticed my young hedgehog Broski sleeps a lot.


----------



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

BiocheMD said:


> How old is your hedgehog? Young hedgehogs typically sleep a lot more than expected. As long as the temperature is between 72-78 I would say he is fine temperature wise. It is also important to keep a regular light schedule. They need at least 12 hours of light. What I typically do is when I wake up before class (I am a college student) I will turn the light on at 8:00 AM and turn it off at exactly 8:00 PM (or as close as I can get). This sometimes varies a little bit, if you give them a little longer than 12 hours it is okay too, but not too much. Do not change the time frame too much.
> 
> If his light and temperature are regulated, it may be the age of the hedgehog as I have noticed my young hedgehog Broski sleeps a lot.


He's a year old. And his light schedule is regular.


----------

